# Helmet Depth



## porkchop (Sep 15, 2004)

I've been using a Bell Alchera helmet for long time and the fit is perfect. The Alchera has reached the end and I bought a Smith Route helmet to replace it. I thought that I was having trouble getting the Route positioned so that I could see while riding. I believed that the helmet was rocking forward so I tightened the knob in the back until it starting giving me headaches. I finally tried on both helmets in front of a mirror. While sitting level, the edge of the Route helmet sits lower on my face than the Alchera. The Route comes down to my eyebrows while the Alchera is well above them. Most helmet makers don't advertise the depth of their helmets in the product description. How do I find one (mail order) that will fit as good as the old Bell Alchera?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Good question. I was looking at an ad on a cycling www site, for a helmet that has bluetooth to your phone, so you can answer calls & listen to music.

I was coming up with the same question, only how far down on your head does it sit and does it cover your ears so you don't get all the wind noise and road noise so you can hear the speakers.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

duriel said:


> does it cover your ears so you don't get all the wind noise and road noise so you can hear the speakers.


Only bicycle helmets that come all the way down to ears I'm aware of are TT helmets. 

By the way, listening to music / conversation while riding is a bad idea. :nonod:


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

porkchop said:


> How do I find one (mail order) that will fit ...


You buy several different helmets and return those that don't fit. The price you pay in shipping to and fro will be the premium necessary to get what you want.

Obviously, you're better off buying your helmet locally where you'll have the opportunity to try them on. If you want to buy mail order strictly for price, then follow the instructions above.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't have local shops easily available. The shops that I would go to have a very small selection of helmets available. So I am looking for advice on getting a good fit from a helmet that I order.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I find helmet shopping about as frustrating as shoe shopping. I have yet to find a helmet that doesn't give me a headache and have spent a lot of money on them.

What I find with most helmets is that when you tighten the ratchet at the back, the harness at the back of the helmet pushes my noggin' into the front of the helmet which eventually makes me head hurt. As mentioned by the OP, I only have one old helmet that isn't as "deep" (old LAS helmet) and doesn't cause these head issues, but that helmet is no longer made.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

When I get a headache, just reach back and loosen it. It's not like it's going to make any difference if it is super tight or not too loose.


----------

